
Bitcoin and Ethereum are cratering - sequence7
https://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2017/09/bitcoin-ethereum-crash-explained/
======
CyberDildonics
By cratering, the headline means going back to over double the record highs
from 6 months ago right?

